# PLEASE HELP!



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

So I woke up this morning and I went to change the food and water of my hedgie, and he had escaped! I looked all over the house for him, and I couldn't find him. I would have spent the entire day looking for him, but today was my graduation, so I couldn't be late. I left out his water/food bowl out to see if he would come out, but nothing. I'm so worried! What should I do?


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

Does he have a favorite treat? Maybe trick him with that?


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

He loves mealworms, and I put some in his food dish, and still nothing.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think about the only thing you can do is getting a flashlight and start searching every square inch of your place, look in odd places like book shelves that have a small gap between them and the wall and basically anywhere he could fit.

I was raised Catholic and my mom use to have us pray to Saint Anthony. Its not what I believe in as an adult (don't believe in catholism, just that there's probably some sort of higher power) but oddly I still pray to him and always find what I am looking for. He is the Saint of Lost Things.

Keep us posted!


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

The thing is, he escaped in my room, and there's absolutely NO place he can be. I've checked behind my bed, my bookcase, my closet, EVERYWHERE.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He might be in one of your bags, or in between your clothes

The other night, I left the lid of my rubbermaid open because I hadn't yet made a big enough hole for my wheel on the top, and I woke up to my hedgie burrowing inside one of my backpacks!
I have no idea how he got out, because the sides are really tall, but he did somehow LOL but I found him and I put him back into his cage


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

I'm getting worried. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Backpacks, piles of clothing, shoes, space under the dresser, he's gotta be somewhere. I assume there's nothing bad like a hole in the wall or anything?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

A trick that I've heard of is to put out his wheel over night. He'll come out and start wheeling, and you'll be able to catch him. Make sure the heat in your room is up so he doesn't try to hibernate.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Turn off the lights, shut the blinds/curtains, and sit VERRY VERRY QUIETLY. You should hear rustling about a half hour after the room is VERY dark. Leave out food/water/wheel and sit very still.


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

FOUND HIM!  
He climbed into my sock drawer that was in my closet... 
How he did that, I have no idea. Those clever little hedgies, haha.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

woahamie said:


> FOUND HIM!
> He climbed into my sock drawer that was in my closet...
> How he did that, I have no idea. Those clever little hedgies, haha.


hahahaha yeah 
they're such little escape artists, it amazes me


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hehe, they are crazy little devils, that's what I mean by checking EVERYTHING, you can't find him and then when you do, you wounder how he got into the ceiling light.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Hehe, they are crazy little devils, that's what I mean by checking EVERYTHING, you can't find him and then when you do, you wounder how he got into the ceiling light.


LMAO puffers, please tell me that really happened to you


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, lights off and wait for his "wake up time" he will wake up and you will need to listen to hear where he is. In the day he is hunkered down I am sure. tom got out once and I searched my entire condo and finally found him when we heard rustling in the kitchen around 11 pm. he had gotten in between the cupboard baseboard and was actually in the wall, he crawled out on his own. I hope you find him!!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

No, no hedgehog in my ceiling light, but the first time I let Vera loose when I first got her, I was attempting free roaming in my room and well, though I had it pretty much locked up in here and she decided the space under the giant 8 foot bookshelf was a cool spot to go explore. After that, I got her a play pen. (Was more the fact of her picking up cat her around her legs though).


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL! Youfound him as I was typing!! I am so happy for you! It is a stressful feeling when they have seemed to "vanish'!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> No, no hedgehog in my ceiling light, but the first time I let Vera loose when I first got her, I was attempting free roaming in my room and well, though I had it pretty much locked up in here and she decided the space under the giant 8 foot bookshelf was a cool spot to go explore. After that, I got her a play pen. (Was more the fact of her picking up cat her around her legs though).


haha that's hilarious

yeah... I left the lid open last night thinking my hedgehog wouldn't climb out... turns out he's a climber. I woke up at 3 AM to the sound of scratching, and I figured it was my cat, so I opened the door, but it wasn't... I went to investigate the sound and found the hedgie trying to burrow inside my backpack that was in my closet! LOL


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

So glad you found him!!! I would have been freaking out too


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy ending, yay! 
Hope your gradation went okay, too!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you found him and that he's okay. <3 Naughty hedgepiggy, scaring mommy like that!


----------

